# Help What Type of Anchor Works Best for Whipping Walleye on Rivers?



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Most of my fishing experience has been on reservoirs and lakes here in Southern Ohio and other states, and so I have very little experience in fishing rivers for walleye. I'm planning a trip to Brest Bay and the Detroit Rier area and want to try some whipping for walleye on the Detroit River. I've seldom had occssion to use an anchor on my boat, which is a 17' Lund, but have used a fairly light (5 LB) Danforth Style anchor on the boat when I have anchored on a lake, and it seemed to work fine, but I'm not sure how well that type/size anchor will work in a River like the Detroit River. Also not sure how much rope I'll need to drag to get the proper angle for that type of anchor. Thought I'd ask some of you for info on the types of anchors you use in that river, and the length of rope you generally use. Will appreciate any thoughts you may have.


----------

